# What about the WESTERN TORNADO SPREADER



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

Does anyone have anything to say about the Western Tornado Poly Spreader? Also how much do they cost about.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i was all set to buy one but didnt realize how fast salt will freeze when left in the hopper
guess its back to a skid of salt a storm

john


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

*$$$$$$*

What type of price range are we talking for one?


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

under $3000
john


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

CARDOCTOR said:


> i was all set to buy one but didnt realize how fast salt will freeze when left in the hopper
> guess its back to a skid of salt a storm
> 
> john


just curious why it will freeze compared to a regular hopper.

Also looking for anymore info anyone might have on this spreader. I am planning on getting one. they go for about 32oo by me.


----------



## PreFabber (Nov 17, 2002)

they go for just over 3200 by me. i went and checked them out in person and they are very nice units. the whole bottom assembly is stainless steel. EVERYTHING is either stainless, poly, or rubber. the gear box looks very heavy duty along with the motor too. the rubber conveyor is completely adjustable for when it stretches over time the lids latch down simply with stretch rubber hooks like on the old meyer tailgate spreaders which is quick and easy. the dealer told me these units were tested all last winter by three different contractors in three different parts of the country, just as western does with any new product. the only part they had to rework was how the feed gate worked. i'll be buying one of these units in the next week or so and can't wait to take it for a test drive.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Just bought one for $3179. Best price I've seen. $3900 everywhere else. I really like the cover that doubles as a spill guard. That sold me!


----------



## SamH (Oct 17, 2006)

I've asked this question on another thread, but, I'd really like to know. Where did you buy your Tornado. I'm clear out here in Twin Falls, Idaho, so I know shipping will be a substantial but our dealer in Boise just quoted me $4,675.00 for a new Tornado, uninstalled, FOB. That's a heck of alot more than I should have to pay from what I'm reading here. As for shipping, Angelo's quoted me less than $500 to get a Salt Dogg here by common carrier so I still think my local guy is a bit out of line. I don't mind waiting a while or dealing long distance if I can find a dealer who will be little more fair about the pricing.
Thanks,
SamH


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

R&B Steel in Rockville, MD. $3179. He advised this was a pre-season price. Gaithersburg equipment has the Fisher ones for $3900. Same unit, but yellow. 301-670-9300

Brian


----------



## SamH (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks, I'll check it out.
SamH


----------



## bbrsq (Sep 17, 2006)

I posted a reply on the Tornado on a different thread called Best V-box Spreader by SamH. I am buying one. Lot of good features. I say them at Westerns Factory open house a couple of weeks ago. Got to talk to the engineeers and sales guys.
Preseason sales around here are under 3k. I am going to pay 2800 for mine installed. Going price around here is 3000 to 3300.

06 F550 Diesel with 9' Henderson Dump Body 9-6 Western MVP and Icebreaker
06 F250 Diesel 8-6 Western MVP and Tornado
99 F250 8-2 Boss Power V and Snow-Ex Swing way
06 NH LS170
00 Polaris Xpedition 425 with 60" v-plow


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Helluva price!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

About a month ago, I was quoted $2800 not installed. Thought that was a good deal. 

Why would the salt freeze quickly in the Tornado?


----------



## bbrsq (Sep 17, 2006)

Salt will not necessarily freeze but clump together due to moisture. You are always better off not leaving a spreader full of salt. It absorbs moisture from the air. I always clean my hoppers after we are done for the day. Not just empty them out but also hose and wash them out. My Icebreaker doesnt even look like it was used yet and we ran almost 30 ton through it last year. Salt will clump whether it is from bags or bulk. 

Hope this helps.

06 F550 Diesel with 9' Henderson Dump Body 9-6 Western MVP and Icebreaker
06 F250 Diesel 8-6 Western MVP and Tornado
99 F250 8-2 Boss Power V and Snow-Ex Swing way
06 NH LS170
00 Polaris Xpedition 425 with 60" v-plow


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation. Will the Tornado be able to handle salt if it is clumpy in the hopper while out plowing all night?


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I was quoted 2800 installed i guess i should have jumped on it. He told me the price is going up about 100 dollars but thats still way under what some of you have posted.


----------

